# removing Polyp by ROTH NET



## southbaymed (Apr 28, 2009)

EGD report said "removed ployp by roth net"
whenever polyps are cut or scraped, these are to be removed by some method.  By removing by "Roth Net"
has any special coding?  To be honest, I have never coded
how to remove polyps so far.  Could someone give any help?


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 2, 2009)

I believe the Roth net is the method of retrieving the polyp not the method of polypectomy.  If the method (snare, biopsy, etc.) is not indicated in the op report you'll need to go back to the doctor for clarification.  My opinion, anyone else?


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 4, 2009)

*polyp removal*

I agree, there are too many different codes and all are by removal method;
45308, 45309, 45315, 45320. If you look at all of these, they give you some of the methods. Your physician should dictate how they were removed.


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2009)

The Roth Net is exactly what it says it is it is a net they use to retreive the polp.  While I suppose it could be use with a forceps removal, it is in all of my experience always performed with a snare when the polp is very large.  I hope this is of some help to you.


----------

